# Beed help & advice



## drwood (Jun 14, 2012)

I gentleman emailed me tonite and said he had a Hiawathia from the 50's to sell me.  Now even i know this is some what newer.  He wont tell me what he wants,all he will say is he turned 20 bucks down a couple of yrs ago.
  Is this bike worth buying? And if so can a guy find parts for this type of bike,and what is a fair price to pay for this. I thank  you very much for your help..DR


----------



## Kidahginn (Jun 15, 2012)

If he turned down 20.00 two years ago, and if you want it - offer 50.00.

I don't think you'll lose either way.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2012)

...guess he didn't need the money.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2012)

The 'hubcap' on the chainring ID's it as part of the "Spaceliner" series of bikes, built by Murray, and introduced in 1963. $75 or less would be a decent deal, imho. The fact that the tank is complete and the cap is in good condition means the hardest to find parts are there. The handlebars it'd need are basically generic.


----------

